# Can Anyone Tell me About Desta



## aberger65 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi Everyone -

I received as a gift a Desta 17 Jewel Ultra Flat 14K gold watch incabloc. On the back it's engraved with 14k 0.585 and then a 24 to the side. First, I am trying to find out information about Desta as I have never heard of the brand, and secondly trying to figure out how much its worth. Greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thine friend be Google!

Google on Desta and also on Tressa watches for more information - - that's what the rest of us do -- and then do follow on research on what you find. Took me all of 7 seconds to find a Desta/Tressa connection.

I despair :tumbleweed:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome, Internet traveler. … What Mel kindly omitted is that we do not do valuations on this forum. We might be able go guide you to more information about your watch, but not without some well done macro photos properly inserted into the post (try Imgur or Flickr for easy photo hosting and one-click solutions to copy & paste BBcode image links).


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I do agree with you there, Mel, on some occasions. However, (although I am an inveterate internet researcher on watches myself) I must stand up for a certain amount of "laziness" on the part of those people who ask for advice here that, admittedly, could be found online. Firstly, as a watch forum, we do place ourselves in a position of being first call for those interested enough to ask watch questions, and I do think that members can be forgiven for posting these queries. Secondly, fascinating threads can occur on the forum subsequent to relatively simple questions being asked in a thread-head, and this greatly adds to the liveliness of the Forum. Thirdly, when one is used to looking up relatively specialist subjects online it may seem odd or lazy that everyone doesn't just do the same. However, not everyone is as quick or thorough as those of us who use the internet all the time for garnering information on watches. It has been said on this Forum from time to time that everything can now be found online, so why bother to have articles written here such as my own modest efforts. The point is that getting a few relevant facts from the internet is obviously a quick way to answer a relatively simple question; what this belies is the amount of work it actually takes to tackle a complex subject or a complete history of, say, a watch company. Such work includes tackling the serious problem of sources that conflict with each other in the information they provide, as well as the use of resources that lie outside the internet. And believe me, the internet is not the only source material one may be required to use in compiling a fully researched topic.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What you forget, AW is that you search nooks and crannies of the net, which we probably miss either through oversight or rushing. Just for a comparison; if I wrote a profile of, say, Braun watches and compared it with yours, mine would probably be only one third in length ? Nuff sed

mike


----------



## aberger65 (Dec 10, 2017)

To those who rudely responded and think I'm an idiot. Of course I looked on Google and of course I saw Tressa, but maybe if you read what it said you would want more information as well. I expected more civility.

Thanks for nothing and its the last time I'll be posting here. not that any of you care or give damn Keep being stuck up


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Shortest.... membership... ever.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

was anyone rude ? did anyone call him/her an idiot ?

did someone go off in a huff just for not being given a free valuation ?

don't let the door hit you on the arse on your way out pal :thumbsup:


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just in case he pops back , Tressa and Desta and basically the same company ceased production of watches in the mid 1980's due to the quartz revolution Tressa started out as a French watch company later adding the Desta brand as an export model to some other countries

i own both










as for prices Tressa hold there value more than Desta depending on which model and movement


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

And this would be why I'm usually so gruff with people who pop in for an immediate research paper and appraisal on some watch. Oh, waaah, I wanted information and you're all so stuck up and unwilling to perform work for me without so much as a Hi and hullo and introduction.

I suppose the axiom "You reap what you sow" has been forgotten.


----------

